# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : عمدة الطالب لنيل المآرب

## وليد الدلبحي

اسم المؤلف: منصور بن يونس بن صلاح الدين البهوتي 
تاريخ الوفاة: 1051هـ/1641م 
اسم الناسخ: أحمد بن محمد بن علي القيطوني الشافعي 
تاريخ النسخ: 1142هـ/1729م 
نوع الخط: نسخ 
عدد الأوراق: 141 
عدد الأسطر: 15 
مصدر المخطوط: مصر-القاهرة-المكتبة الأزهرية (8) 4232 
بيانات الطبع: مطبوع 
نبذة عن المخطوط: أوله: الحمد لله رب العالمين ... وبعد فهذا مختصر في الفقه على مذهب الإمام الأمثل أحمد بن محمد بن حنبل ...

آخره: ... والحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه مدى المدد والأوقات وسلم تسليما كثيرا.

حمل من هــــــــنـــــ  ـا

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

جزاك الله خيراً يا شيخ وليد على هذه المخطوطة القيمة
وعذاً على تأخر الرد فقد انقطع النت من عندي في اليوم الذي وضعت فيه المخطوطة فلم استطع أن أنزلها إلا الأن من السيبر

على فكرة الرابط معطل وهذا الرابط الصحيح:
http://www.alukah.net/Manu/Files/Man...ب%202163.rar

----------

